# 5 mẫu loa tivi soundbar chất lượng không thể bỏ qua



## DonKihote (9/8/18)

*Dưới đây là 5 dòng loa soundbar chất lượng với khả năng tương đương công nghệ âm thanh vòm 5.1 hàng đầu hiện nay :*

Loa soundbar ngày càng vươn lên trong những vị trị lựa chọn hàng đầu của người dùng gia đình muốn tìm kiếm thiết bị âm thành chất lượng cao mà có thiết kế đẹp, nhỏ gọn cùng với công nghệ tương thích thông minh. Dưới đây là 5 dòng loa soundbar chất lượng với khả năng tương đương công nghệ âm thanh vòm 5.1 hàng đầu hiện nay :

*1. Loa Tivi SoundBar Q Acoustics M3 *
Tập trung vào chất lượng chủ yếu là một điểm cạnh tranh của loa tivi Q Acoustics M3, kết hợp với loa subwooer 150mm cho độ mở của âm tốt hơn, khả năng thể hiện dải âm phong phú hơn, ứng dụng công nghệ BMR mang đến dải trung cao và thanh khiết cho cả 2 loa con 5,8cm. Chất lượng âm thanh tốt ở các dải âm trầm đầy uy lực và mạnh mẽ, loa Q Acoustics M3 không cần hỗ trợ thêm loa subwoofer rời cũng có thể thực hiện xuất sắc nhiệm vụ vượt mong đợi. Đây cũng là một chiếc loa soundbar giá rẻ nhưng hỗ trợ đầy đủ kết nối bao gồm cổng digital với chip DAC độ phân giải 24bit/96kHz, 2 cổng RCA và 1 cổng HDMI với tính năng ARC giúp truyền tải tín hiệu âm thanh tv HD và điều khiển với remote. Điểm nhấn quan trọng nhất của loa TiVi (Soundbar) M3 chính là kết nối bluetooth 4.0 aptX cho phép nghe nhạc chất lượng CD (16bit/44,1kHz) từ thiết bị di động mà không cần cắm dây.

*2. Loa Tivi SoundBar Klipsch RSB 8*

_

_
_Loa tivi soundbar Klipsch RSB 8 sử dụng công nghệ DTS Play-Fi tiên tiến _
​Klipsch RSB 8 là mẫu loa loa soundbar tích hợp bộ giải mã âm thanh Dolby Digital giúp tái tạo âm thanh chi tiết trong hầu hết các không gian xem phim, nghe nhạc khác nhau mà không gặp vấn đề gì về định dạng âm thanh. Được áp dụng công nghệ DTS Play-Fi tiên tiến nhất, khả năng phối ghép giữa các thương hiệu âm thanh cho nhu cầu truyền phát nhạc đa phòng. Loa Tivi Soundbar Klipsch RSB-8 Hỗ trợ các dịch vụ truyền phát trực tuyến như Spotify, Pandora và Tidal., loa siêu trầm kết nối không dây cho phép bạn đặt được ở mọi nơi trong không gian phòng của mình.

*3. Loa Tivi Soundbar Denon DHT S514*

_

_
_Loa Soundbar Denon DHT S514 có thiết kế thon gọn với  kích thước 1 x 0.783 mm _​
Denon DHT S514 trang bị hệ thống loa con và loa sub chất lượng cao, cho âm thanh sống động với cả phim và nhạc. Ngoài các kết nối thông dụng nhất như kết nối điện thoại, máy tính bảng, máy nghe nhạc không dây qua Bluetooth aptX , loa tivi Denon DHT S541 cũng có thể truyền tín hiệu âm thanh qua cổng Optical, Coaxial, ngõ RCA hay giắc 3,5 mm. Loa Subwoofer cũng sở hữu 2 củ loa bass đường kính 133mm, kết nối với hệ thống loa chính bằng sóng bluetooth.

*4. Loa Tivi SoundBar Bose Soundtouch 300*

_

_
_Loa soundbar bose soundtouch 300 có hỗ trợ kết nối Wifi, bluetooth và tích hợp NFC giúp ghép nối với thiết bị di động dễ dàng._​
Kích thước siêu mỏng là lợi thế đầu tiên khi nhắc đến loa tivi Bose Soundtouch 300, với kiểu dáng siêu mảnh có lưới kim loại phía trước và mặt kính phía trên khiến cho thiết kế loa tinh tế và sang trọng hơn hẳn ( 97,8 x 10,8 x 5,7cm) .Công nghệ PhaseGuide có thể truyền tín hiệu âm thanh hiệu quả đến mọi hướng trong phòng. Kết nối Wi-Fi, Bluetooth và tích hợp NFC là những phương thức kết nối phổ biến nhất hiện nay đều được trang bị trên sản phẩm đem lại tiện ích tối ưu cho người dùng. Ngoài ra loa tivi soundbar soundtouch 300 có thể kết nối với loa sub không dây Bose Acoustimass 300 và loa surround không dây Virtually Invisible 300 để hoàn thiện hệ thống 1 cách đúng nghĩa.

*5. Loa Tivi Soundbar Arcam Solo Bar*

_

_
_Loa tivi soundbar Arcam Solo Bar có kết nối không dây bluetooth và thiết kế khỏe khoắn_​ 
Bên trong lớp vỏ aluminum là hệ thống loa stereo thứ thiệt, mỗi kênh có hai đường tiếng với hai củ mid/bass 10cm và một củ treble 2,5cm, đánh bằng ampli công suất Class-D 50W/kênh khá mạnh mẽ, đủ sức khuấy đảo những căn phòng rộng từ 20m² trở xuống. Hệ thống ampli cũng là niềm tự hào của dòng loa Soundbar Arcam Solo Bar, với các trang bị công nghệ tân tiến nhất hứa hẹn không thua kém so với các dòng loa tivi đời mới trên thị trường. Thùng siêu trầm Solo Sub với củ loa 25cm, tích hợp sẵn ampli 300W khiến cho chiếc loa bluetooth này thêm phần đẳng cấp khi thể hiện được những dải âm trầm phong phú và các âm ngân vang dội tuyệt hảo như thật.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

